# Tivo mini, moCa, and Xfinity X1 issues



## Cathy O (Apr 13, 2019)

We have Xfinity/Comcast TV and internet through one of their Gateway modems. We have a Tivo Roamio Plus, with 2 Tivo Minis and a Tivo Mini Vox connected through moCa. We started to have digital tiling so an Xfinity service rep. came and replaced the old Gateway we had for a Technicolor brand Xfinity X1 Gateway. He enabled moCa and said everything should be working fine, but I didn't check the Tivo minis while he was here. You guessed it, they won't log on. I've talked to Tivo reps twice, and had another Xfinity service rep. come out and no one can figure out why the minis won't connect to the new gateway. Going to network settings, moCa, set up as client, no encryption all works, but when it asks to select a DHCP server it won't connect to the internet. On the Tivo mini vox I get a C7 message saying it can't find the router. On the two older minis it says C12, check that the firewall is not blocking ports (it's not). Anyone have any suggestions! Tired of going back and forth between these two companies!!


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

Are you using the Roamio to run the Moca network or the Xfinity device? I use Ethernet into my Roamio for internet and then use Moca from my Roamio to host the Mini connections. This works great, I have 7 Minis, a mix of 4K minis and regular minis. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Unplug all the TiVo's.

Boot up the Roamio. Reconfigure MoCA on it.

Boot up one Mini. Reconfigure MoCA on it.

Boot up another Mini. Reconfigure MoCA on it.

Boot up the other Mini. Reconfigure MoCA on it.

Profit...

-KP


----------



## Cathy O (Apr 13, 2019)

jaredmwright said:


> Are you using the Roamio to run the Moca network or the Xfinity device? I use Ethernet into my Roamio for internet and then use Moca from my Roamio to host the Mini connections. This works great, I have 7 Minis, a mix of 4K minis and regular minis.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The Roamio is set up as client. There is virtually nothing different on the setup from the way it was running on the older Cisco modem. But for some reason it's not working on this X1 modem.


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I would disable Moca on the Xfinity and use the Roamio as the server unless you have a reason not to. This is the most common setup and will yield the most success without worrying about Xfinity now or in the future when things change.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cathy O (Apr 13, 2019)

jaredmwright said:


> Are you using the Roamio to run the Moca network or the Xfinity device? I use Ethernet into my Roamio for internet and then use Moca from my Roamio to host the Mini connections. This works great, I have 7 Minis, a mix of 4K minis and regular minis.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Can you describe to me the settings you use to set this configuration up? I've tried turning moCa off on the Xfinity modem, plugging in ethernet, then setting up the Roamio as a moCa bridge for the minis. Didn't work. Tried leaving moCa on on the Xfinity modem, with same hookup. No joy. I like the idea of not depending on the Xfinity modem, but just not sure how to get it working correctly. Not getting any help from Xfinity or Tivo


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

On the TiVo, just making sure both Ethernet and Moca are enabled simultaneously, then ensuring your cabling and splitters support the frequencies needed and you should be good. Some people also need a Moca filter to avoid noisy neighbors or signal leakage. Your mileage will vary. Hope that helps. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

The Xfinity Modem MoCA is Rock Solid. You should use it.

Have you gone through the steps I outlined above?

-KP


----------



## Cathy O (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks kpeters59- yes, I did exactly as described, but I still can't get any of the Tivo minis to connect to internet or "see" the Roamio Plus. I installed a new coax splitter that is 2300 mHz, as described in troubleshooting in Tivo support, and that has made no difference. the cable from the wall, as well as the cable to the Roamio was replaced the second time an Xfinity repairman came out. I just can't figure out what the difference is - the minis were fine before the modem was swapped out - it should be a stronger signal than ever.


----------



## Cathy O (Apr 13, 2019)

jaredmwright said:


> On the TiVo, just making sure both Ethernet and Moca are enabled simultaneously, then ensuring your cabling and splitters support the frequencies needed and you should be good. Some people also need a Moca filter to avoid noisy neighbors or signal leakage. Your mileage will vary. Hope that helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks Jared. I've updated everything I can think of - new 2300 mHz splitter, new cables, there is already a POE filter, which has been checked multiple times- I just can't get any signals to any of the minis in the rest of the house. Very frustrated, as Xfinity washes their hands of it because we're not using their equipment... and Tivo blames Xfinity.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Log in to your router.

The address is:

http://10.0.0.1

The password should be stamped on the side of the box. try admin admin . You'll likely be forced to change the password at that point. Pick one you can remember. Record it somewhere safe and accessible.

Navigate to the MoCA page. (Is it under Basic ?)

Verify that MoCA is enabled.

Before any of that, is your TiVo reporting any MoCA Nodes in Network Diagnostics? There should be one for every TiVo Device, plus the Router.

-KP


----------



## Cathy O (Apr 13, 2019)

kpeters59 said:


> Log in to your router.
> 
> The address is:
> 
> ...


Kp,
MoCA is enabled on the router. I've already been logged in to the router and have tried shutting moCA off and back on again, with no difference. In the TiVo diagnostics, there are 2 MoCa nodes - one for the router, one for the Tivo Roamio, I'm assuming. If I check the same diagnostics on one of the Tivo minis I get the same info., even though it is not connected to the network.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

If the Mini is not being displayed in the Roamio Diagnostics, I'd expect the the Mini will not be displaying any other nodes at all. I suppose that depends on how everything is wired...Probably check (and document) their status. See if any have the Roamio MAC Address as one of their Nodes.

You stated that nothing else was changed except the Modem...something's not adding up.

Can you diagram your Coax Wiring?

Is you Roamio getting Internet Access? It has an IP Address in the 10.0.0.x subnet? None of your TiVo's have 'static' IP Addresses, right?

What are the listed MoCA Power Levels in the Roamio Diagnostics?

-KP


----------



## Cathy O (Apr 13, 2019)

kpeters59 said:


> If the Mini is not being displayed in the Roamio Diagnostics, I'd expect the the Mini will not be displaying any other nodes at all. I suppose that depends on the how everything is wired...Probably check (and document) their status. See if any have the Roamio MAC Address as one of their Nodes.
> 
> You stated that nothing else was changed except the Modem...something's not adding up.
> 
> ...


The Coax wiring comes out of the wall to a splitter (just replaced with a 2300 mHz splitter). One coax goes to the Gateway, the other goes to the Roamio. This is the way the other modem was set up also. All three cables were replaced by the Xfinity tech. Signal from Roamio to TV is HDMI.The Gateway has moCA turned on, and that was confirmed by Xfinity tech and remotely. The Tivo minis are all connected by coax in wall, HDMI to TV. The Roamio has an IP address of 10.0.0.183. No Tivo has a static IP address. I could not find the Roamio MAC address on the Tivo Minis. In the Network Status of the Roamio, under MoCA details, it says the TX Power is 0.00. Is that what you are referring to as the power levels? It says it has transmitted 1218 packets and received 6102 since I reset it 1 1/2 hours ago.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I was kinda hoping for a bit more thorough diagram of the entire house coaxial wiring, including each splitter and the number of 'legs', starting where the Comcast Service enters the building...

I'd bet that if you moved (and connected) the Minis' into the room with the Roamio, they'd all connect via MoCA and be able to stream Live TV and connect to the internet.

If that's true, then it's a wiring issue. Possibly too many splits. You just need to figure out where that is.

If Comcast installed Splitters, those splitters are good quality for MoCA use. The ones with the Red Labels? You could try them in the same room with the Roamio and move the HDMI Cable around to verify operation.

-KP


----------



## Cathy O (Apr 13, 2019)

kpeters59 said:


> I was kinda hoping for a bit more thorough diagram of the entire house coaxial wiring, including each splitter and the number of 'legs', starting where the Comcast Service enters the building...
> 
> I'd bet that if you moved (and connected) the Minis' into the room with the Roamio, they'd all connect via MoCA and be able to stream Live TV and connect to the internet.
> 
> ...


Kp,
Thanks. I'm afraid that's a bit over my head. The cables in the wall have been here for many years. I will try one of the minis in the main room to check that theory - good idea. I'm having trouble thinking that is the issue though since they were working fine on Tuesday before the modem change out. There is only one splitter (visible, anyway) that I know of, and it was the one with the red label. I changed it out for the 2300 mHz splitter because troubleshooting on this site said that splitters must be at least 1650 mHz to work with minis, and the red label says 1002 mHz. Either way, neither splitter made a difference. I will try a mini in the front room tomorrow. Thank you for your help!!


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Commonly, the Comcast wire from outside 'goes' in to the Attic, where each room is wired to, too. Then, the rooms with TV's are all connected via an appropriate sized splitter.

Sometimes the 'central location' is outside at a weather box. Or not a weather box (shiver...).

Sometimes there's 'secondary' splitters added (like your Roamio/modem room). These can really start to drop the signal levels. Even especially for MoCA, as it operates at a high frequency, where signal levels drop faster.

I generally have good luck 'divining' the 'run' of wires by poking my head in to the attic and noticing where each wire 'seems' to be coming from. It's also possible to acquire information by reading the 'footage' markers printed on the outer insulation. I know, geeky stuff...

-KP


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Comcast is pretty good about 'recall' service calls. They don't like them at all. Especially if it's a sub-contractor company. They keep track of those things.

You likely could call Comcast back and have them send another tech.

Be careful with what you tell them. Probably try to keep it to 'it was working before, I don't know why it's not now' kind of depth.

-KP


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Cathy O said:


> Kp,
> Thanks. I'm afraid that's a bit over my head. The cables in the wall have been here for many years. I will try one of the minis in the main room to check that theory - good idea. I'm having trouble thinking that is the issue though since they were working fine on Tuesday before the modem change out. There is only one splitter (visible, anyway) that I know of, and it was the one with the red label. I changed it out for the 2300 mHz splitter because troubleshooting on this site said that splitters must be at least 1650 mHz to work with minis, and the red label says 1002 mHz. Either way, neither splitter made a difference. I will try a mini in the front room tomorrow. Thank you for your help!!


One thing I can suggest is simply pull the plug on all of the Tivos and your networking equipment including the gateway. Then starting with the gateway/modem plug it back in and allow it to completely boot up before moving the the Tivo DVR and repeat, allowing the Tivo DVR to completely boot up before going to the first mini and do the same thing for each one. Sometimes this will get everything on the same page/MoCA frequency. Worth a try. Good luck


----------



## Cathy O (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions! I tried all of the above, and after spending nearly 6 hours problem solving with a Tivo tech, called Xfinity to come out again. Two technicians spent almost 3 hours problem solving before the issue was fixed. What was it? When the first Xfinity tech came out to fix the initial digital tiling issue, not only did he change the modem, but he said he found a cable that had a staple through it. He replaced that. But somehow, he also cut the wire that led to the extra bedroom connections. The main line to the living room was intact, so we had TV, internet and MoCa , but it was not getting to the other rooms. That tech, nor the second one that came out, every checked signals to the other lines. And it was several hours of problem solving before the next two techs thought to test each line. Once replaced, everything came up like a dream. Over a week and many many frustrating hours of trying to fix this.... AHHHH!


----------

